# How do they slaughter meat goats?



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

When we bought our Nigerians the lady we bought them from told us to never sell a goat for meat because the people who ate goat skin them and butcher them alive---that is was part of the religious reasons they ate goat. I thought, and still think, that is a little weird, but she seemed very sure of herself. 
Is there any truth to this? Are there people of any culture or religioun who slaughter meat goats in a cruel and inhumane way?


----------



## Xandras_Zoo (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought that it is called Kosher (or something like that) and they cut their throat. Done properly, it's not supposed to cause any pain. Think about when you get cut with a real sharp knife. You don't even realise you've cut yourself until you see the blood. Well, after the cut, the goat gets quickly faint and before he even realises he's bleeding he's dead.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Here is a website (Temple Grandin's) that has a page detailing the kosher butchering process and also halal (the one the muslims use): 
http://www.grandin.com/ritual/kosher.slaugh.html 

As you will see, neither Judaism nor Islam condone skinning the animal alive, instead the intention is to cause as little pain as possible. Apparently there are meat packing places where they lift the cattle by one or both rear legs while it is still alive before killing it, and Dr. Grandin is trying to put a stop to this.

I'm not saying that they're aren't ethnic groups who skin animals alive, there might be. I have heard horror stories about some people who bought the animal iwthout a clear idea of how to dispatch it humanely, and that goat owner started selling goats for meat only on the condition that she personally would kill the goat before it left the place. this seems prudent- and it would avoid the scenario of soemone payign meat prices for a doe with, say, three teats, (or a bad jaw) and then taking her home and breeding her instead!


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone. There is man who raises goats for meat in this area and the dairy I bought my 10 doelings from sells him their bucklings at 1 week or less old and he raises them for meat. I would like to dispose of my bucklings to the same source.
The dairy people told me he cares for them really well, and is very picky where he gets his goats from to prevent illness in his flock. But I was a bit worried after this lady told me that. I didn't think it was true, but on the outside chance I wanted to put the question out there.
Blessings, Jillis!


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I did speak with a Phillipino man on the telephone. He was interested in purchasing a wether for meat. I asked him to tell me in detail how the slaughter would go, and he said that first, they would make the goat drink vinegar so the blood wouldn't clot. Since I require that my animals be killed as humanely as possible, I had a big problem with that. 

I have tried to make my goats drink things they didn't like when medicating them. It has to be done with care, and still there is a possibility of aspiration. I have also drunk vinegar, a tablespoon at a time for treatment, and it stings and is unpleasant. What would aspiration feel like? And I can just imagine what a large amount of vinegar would do to a goat's alkaline system. I cannot imagine how drinking vinegar would cause the blood not to clot. I can't imagine that forced ingestion of anything that would cause blood not to clot would be humane. The whole thing just seemed cruel and senseless. I did not sell the man my goat.


----------

